# How to boost Intel's "Turbo Boost" with overclocking



## RejZoR (Sep 16, 2017)

So, I was thinking, I know my CPU runs rock solid at 4.5GHz on all cores at all times. I just slam 45x multiplier in and enable Enhanced Turbo boost and it kicks up to 4.5GHz when needed.

But then I was thinking, what about single threaded stuff where more than 4.5GHz would be beneficial and maybe my CPU can do higher than 4.5GHz on 1 or 2 cores. So, I've adjusted per core multipliers like so:

48
48
45
45
45
45

I've also disabled Enhanced Multithreading thingie so it should be purely per core based rules.

In theory, when 1 or 2 threads are used, it should kick up to 4.8GHz. And yet, it just doesn't. During OS boot, I sometimes see it go up to 4.8GHz for a second and goes back to 4.5GHz (monitoring this with CoreTemp in tray). When I use 7-zip and force it to only use 1 thread, it still runs at only 4.5GHz. Same when I run ASUS RealBench Single threaded bench. Same with CPU-Z single threaded bench.

What am I missing here?


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 16, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> What am I missing here?





RejZoR said:


> In theory, when 1 or 2 threads are used, it should kick up to 4.8GHz.



You never really use just one or two cores with any modern OS. The OS keeps switching between hundreds of threads each second and jumps between cores just as often (result of preemptive multitasking) , you might think you have just one program like 7-zip using one core but in reality it doesn't do that , or rather not consistently enough for the Turbo Clock to kick in. As a matter of fact it might do , but since these "switches"happens down the millisecond you never get to see it. Most clock monitoring software have piss poor accuracy by nature.

This why most of these "core clock boost" technologies make little to no difference quite often.



RejZoR said:


> I sometimes see it go up to 4.8GHz for a second and goes back to 4.5GHz



Which suggests this is working but it is never really meeting "the requirements".


----------



## FR@NK (Sep 16, 2017)

I've done this before on my 3930k and it does work. Using Hwinfo64 I can see that clocks are hitting the maximum atleast sometimes.

Do you get better scores running single threaded benches?


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 16, 2017)

The key is tuning the turbo-specific settings for short and long term power consumption, current limits, and max power. I've had some luck using additional turbo voltage, which is an offset voltage for just turbo clocks as well as max power which is basically like a configurable TDP. Give me a minute and I'll see if I can get a screenshot or something.

Edit: Here we go.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 16, 2017)

Ok, makes sense. I didn't actually verify if scores changed. I just observed the clocks. Maybe it's just reporting them as 4.5GHz because it's per core and it's assumed all cores should be running at designated clock. Wouldn't be the first time. I'll check this out.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 16, 2017)

I maybe ask like a dummy why disable HT on ur i7-5820k?

I know that it can reduce heat, but does it really improve your temperature that much with your overclock?


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 16, 2017)

Also consider, you arent using turbo. When you set the cores manually, it isnt turbo. When a thread hits the cpu with manual overclocking, it hits a raneom thread... perhals a 45x or perhaps 48x. With turbo, there is intelligence behind it and will go towards the fastest core eepending on load. 

Turbo DOES work well, contrary to earlier beliefs in this thread.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm aware of it the moment Aquinus posted that post when I realized it's not the Turbo boost at 4.5GHz. My question however still stands correct. How could I utilize Turbo boost to elevate single threaded stuff with a single core at very high frequency and verified 4.5GHz when all cores need to be utilized.

Just can't seem to find the correct numbers for it. Short and long term wattage seems reasonably easy thing (just basing it off a 140W TDP which is considered long term wattage for a stock CPU), but I'm not sure about the amps 5820K is allowed to draw that's still safe for CPU and mobo's VRM.

You need to tweak all 3 parameters, short term, long term wattage and amps for Turbo to kick in. In theory at least... The adjustment does go hierarchically from Core 0 down to core 5. You can't set Core 3 to 48 and have Core 0 at 45 multi...


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 16, 2017)

Start with long term at 180 watts, the default would be your TDP which is 140 and short term is a multiple of the long term so, start by keeping everything on auto except long term and set it to 180w as everything should adjust around it.

Preface: I've only done this with my 3820, not my 3930k so, I'm not sure what values might be required for a 6c CPU.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 17, 2017)

short 165% of long-term.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 17, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> short 165% of long-term.


That's from a 125% at stock, right?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 17, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> I'm aware of it the moment Aquinus posted that post when I realized it's not the Turbo boost at 4.5GHz. My question however still stands correct. How could I utilize Turbo boost to elevate single threaded stuff with a single core at very high frequency and verified 4.5GHz when all cores need to be utilized.




It just doesn't work 100% on X99. It does on X299, and to do so on that platform requires both BIOS support, and some software, provided by Intel. On X299, specific cores are assigned specific multis( like core 16 and core 9 getting 4.4 GHz, the others only get 4.2 GHz) , or you can group them, and then you need to use affinity assignments in the Intel software to keep the load on those cores (which fortunately only takes a couple of clicks). You do also need to use that software to let the OS/system know that the app in question should run only on those cores, or should be prioritized to specific cores.


It's a weird whacky mess, but at least it's better on X299.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 17, 2017)

That's part of Turbo Boost 3.0 which has best cores designated for it. I think Intel tags most capable cores after fab process.


----------

